# New P95DPR...1st Time At The Range...Me or New Gun???



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

*New P95DC...1st Time At The Range...Me or New Gun???*

Hi All,

Question for you. I purchased a new P95DPR (9mm) this weekend and took it to the range immediately thereafter. I have to say either my aim/technique sucks or the sight alignment is off (is that possible?).

I previously shot a Glock 19 (9mm) rental gun at the range and had much better accuracy. I notice that the Ruger has more kick than the Glock and this may be adding to my accuracy issues.

Has anyone else had this problem? What would your advice be to a newbie like myself?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Jfrink2. It is impossible for us to tell you what you are doing wrong but may I suggest? Take a firend or family member who is an experienced shooter with you and let them shoot your pistol. That will rule out the sites or it will magnify the problem. Ask them to show you stance and grip technique and how to site the pistol. Our range will send an instructor out with you if you ask. Don't be afraid to ask we all had to start somewhere. Good luck

Best Baldy..


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Where were the shots going in relation to the sight picture? Were they scattered or fairly consistant?


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Where were the shots going in relation to the sight picture? Were they scattered or fairly consistant?


They were all hitting consistently to the left (not low left as I've heard most right handed shooters miss). For example if I aimed dead center of the targets head, I would either miss left of the head or barely hit the head on the left hand side.

I spoke with one of the guys at the range and they mentioned that it could be that when pull the trigger I am also moving my wrist inadvertently which may be causing my sight to move at the last minute.

Next time I shoot I'll keep my target so that I can compare my progress as I become more accurate.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You may have too much finger on the trigger. Someone here has posted a target that helps diagnose aim problems. Maybe they will come along and repost it here.

Also, you said you immediately took the gun to the range. Did you clean out the factory grease first?

WM


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> You may have too much finger on the trigger. Someone here has posted a target that helps diagnose aim problems. Maybe they will come along and repost it here.
> 
> Also, you said you immediately took the gun to the range. Did you clean out the factory grease first?
> 
> WM


You know what...I didn't clean it before using it for the first time but I did clean it after I got home from the range. I'll see if that helps when I go out this week.

Where can i find that target diagnosis post you mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Benzbuilder posted it in this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5786&highlight=finger

Click on the link and scroll down. You can't miss it.

Good luck.

WM


----------

